# This makes me think the eyes are the most important feature. This is comical



## Constantin Denis (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

Guy on the left has all dimorphic features, guy on the right is just straight up ugly across the board

you can be handsome as fuck with bigger eyes, even with NCT, they can even make you stand apart












Eyes are important but you don’t need hunter eyes to be 5+ PSL. In fact all of these three guys were or are leading Hollywood men and had women slobbering all over them. The middle one even has genuine bug eyes, he’s also extremely handsome. The caveat is that they would never be male models, but that’s because male models have a specific look that scouts look for, the scouts being gay men who look for men with androgynous features. These three actors I posted all have way more SMV than hunter-eyed Jordan Barret who has basically no handsome appeal

the only thing I challenge about PSL is that they don’t understand how male eyes can be attractive. Hunter eyes are just one variation of attractive eyes and don’t even look good on many phenotypes. Overall having a robust face is the most important thing, this includes good eye area bones and a large jaw. You can have average eye bones and hunter eyes, like Gandy, or prominent ones and bug eyes like Cilian Murphy. It’s more about soft tissue. Plus women will find you attractive if you have the bone structure, which is why Murphy is attractive since he has the bones of a man with hunter eyes and yet doesn’t have them. Frasier had great bones but didn’t have hunter eyes, and he was the top leading man around the mid to late 90s as a heartthrob. Because eyes are important but just because they’re important doesn’t mean you understand good from bad eyes

EDIT: also the morph at the bottom with the hunter eyes on the ugly guy is still pretty ugly


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 8, 2021)

bottom right still looks like shit


----------



## Patient A (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> leading Hollywood men and had women slobbering all over them


Hollywood.

status

didn’t read after that


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Hollywood.
> 
> status
> 
> didn’t read after that


Chicken or egg

they become leading men because they’re handsome and the status they get from that amplifies it

Jordan Barrett has status and still he has terrible SMV

smoothest brain of posts


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Chicken or egg
> 
> they become leading men because they’re handsome and the status they get from that amplifies it
> 
> ...


How is his smv terrible


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

nelson said:


> How is his smv terrible


There was a post on here where someone asked 100 young women if he was attractive and if they would pick him or a generic chadlite, all of them picked the chadlite and said he looked like a gay fish

honestly the first time I saw him I was like “that guy looks weird”. From mere exposure of seeing him on here all the time I started to think he was better looking but that thread was a jolt of reality and honestly while he is attractive in a universal sense he looks really gay and feminine. Just because he has big bones and hunter eyes doesn’t mean he isn’t androgynous, and andro men have the worst SMV of all men


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 8, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> View attachment 1260310


Because they are


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> There was a post on here where someone asked 100 young women if he was attractive and if they would pick him or a generic chadlite, all of them picked the chadlite and said he looked like a gay fish
> 
> honestly the first time I saw him I was like “that guy looks weird”. From mere exposure of seeing him on here all the time I started to think he was better looking but that thread was a jolt of reality and honestly while he is attractive in a universal sense he looks really gay and feminine. Just because he has big bones and hunter eyes doesn’t mean he isn’t androgynous, and andro men have the worst SMV of all men


That thread is autistic af the guy who’s asking is some weirdo girls aren’t going to answer that accurately


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

nelson said:


> That thread is autistic af the guy who’s asking is some weirdo girls aren’t going to answer that accurately


Regardless he really is weird looking as fuck


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Regardless he really is weird looking as fuck


Mogs the site


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

nelson said:


> Mogs the site


Low bar but sure whatever

not sure why people here aggressively stan one of the most uncanny male models currently working, it shouldn’t be controversial to say he’s good looking but unappealing to women


----------



## Patient A (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Chicken or egg
> 
> they become leading men because they’re handsome and the status they get from that amplifies it
> 
> ...





nelson said:


> How is his smv terrible


If you put those guys against Jordan Barret in front of girls that don’t know who any of them are, it would be a different story. Pictures and in motion, Jordan would have the upper hand.

but Jordan Barret does have a really weird delusional personality to be fair. And he is a gay alien.

But we are talking about looks.

Barret Mogs from all angles.

Even the third guy, the best looking guy that you posted would look shit from the side view, as well as the second. The first guy would have an average side profile, but he lacks from the front.

It’s all about balance and Jordan Mogs in every department except for Jewish Hollywood status. And personality.

Balance. You clearly aren’t deep enough in this autistic rabbit hole yet to factor in everything, young blucel.

smooth brain…  those guys are from a bygone era. They are in the same category as Ryan gosling; the king of high tier normie celebritys





suck my nuts


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

Patient A said:


> suck my nuts



But if I did then you wouldn’t be a virgin anymore…


----------



## Patient A (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> But if I did then you wouldn’t be a virgin anymore…


You’d like that wouldn’t you, you submissive faggot. That’s the only thing from my post you could think about… Female tier response @nelson ?

Actually, From your posts I'm starting to think you are a female…


----------



## Podunk (Aug 8, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Guy on the left has all dimorphic features, guy on the right is just straight up ugly across the board
> 
> you can be handsome as fuck with bigger eyes, even with NCT, they can even make you stand apart
> 
> ...


Dude, these people are ugly as fuck.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 8, 2021)

Eyes are very important but everthing matters. I would rate eye area very highly on facial importance. Possibly the most important feature. Eye area is the most important part of facial recognition. You will spend alot of time making eye contact with people. 

However a medicore eye area can be carried by the rest of your face. 

Take the Cameronpill. If it wasn't for Cameron Herrins eye colour (not even area) and nw0 e boy haircut nobody would bark his name.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 8, 2021)

Podunk said:


> Dude, these people are ugly as fuck.







At their peak the beatles probably had some of the highest SMV on the planet. Status halo is legit


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 8, 2021)

Imagine having DMS Obito’s eye area


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 8, 2021)

Guys with strong orbital bones and browridge usually have well developed skulls and jaws. You rarely see a guy with masculine eye area and small recessed jaw.


----------



## Constantin Denis (Aug 8, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Imagine having DMS Obito’s eye area


Obito is a mogger


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 8, 2021)

Patient A said:


> You’d like that wouldn’t you, you submissive faggot. That’s the only thing from my post you could think about… Female tier response @nelson ?
> 
> Actually, From your posts I'm starting to think you are a female…



I just see no point in arguing with a rambling Barrett stanning post that delusionally thinks that Barrett has mass appeal. Young Brendan Frasier or RDJ has loads more appeal across the board. Even in photos Barrett doesn’t have mass appeal, he is one of the most androgynous models out there and specifically is paid for that. He’s attractive in an objective sense but that doesn’t mean women would think he’a sexy. All the men I list do look great in motion and worse in photos but motion matters a lot. None of the actors are Jewish btw

and if I were female then if anything that would my opinion on male looks even more correct, right chap? What a strange accusation




Podunk said:


> Dude, these people are ugly as fuck.



they’re all conventionally attractive with unconventionally attractive eyes. They are all very attractive men, they just don’t have hunter eyes. As I say over and over and over again, some incels rotting on a looksmax board aren’t exactly the best judge of looks, ask women about these actors, show them young photos, they’ll find them more attractive then Barrett most of the time. I welcome you to run the experiment and post results and if I’m wrong then so be it. RDJ results will shock you if you think he’s ugly. He got the rare Hollywood second chance because he’s good looking




mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1261067
> 
> At their peak the beatles probably had some of the highest SMV on the planet. Status halo is legit


Lennon and Ringo were ugly yeah, Paul was normie, but George was above average. He just had a weird mouth and a bit too much scleral show. I’m not denying status, but you don’t need hunter eyes to be attractive and eyes are definitely not the most important thing, tying it back to the original point of this thread


----------



## loksr (Aug 8, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> View attachment 1260310


he has absolute lowest of the low bottom of the barrel tier eyes but just a normal below average level lower third
if the eyes were just normal below average it'd be easily survivable, and if the jaw was just as bottom of the barrel tier as the eyes bottom right would've suffered much more


----------



## Patient A (Aug 9, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I just see no point in arguing with a rambling Barrett stanning post that delusionally thinks that Barrett has mass appeal. Young Brendan Frasier or RDJ has loads more appeal across the board. Even in photos Barrett doesn’t have mass appeal, he is one of the most androgynous models out there and specifically is paid for that. He’s attractive in an objective sense but that doesn’t mean women would think he’a sexy. All the men I list do look great in motion and worse in photos but motion matters a lot. None of the actors are Jewish btw
> 
> and if I were female then if anything that would my opinion on male looks even more correct, right chap? What a strange accusation
> 
> ...


You talk like a normie that knows zero about LMS theory. get the fuck off this forum. 

Fucking greycels man


----------



## Effortless (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes top eye area will carry hard but there are different types of attractive eye areas, this site has such a hard on for hunter eyes that they think only "true" hunter eyes are attractive while they're perma squinting looking like a spastic with bad eyesight.

What is most important is over all harmony of the whole face (in my opinion).











Shape, depth, length, eyelashes, eyebrows, contrast... "muh UEE" so he has bug eyes


----------



## one job away (Aug 9, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> View attachment 1260310


Jaw is the most important IRL and nothing comes close. Which is good news for implantcels. Nothing screams chad more than a mogger jaw


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 9, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Imagine having DMS Obito’s eye area


Sasuke mogs


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 9, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Yes top eye area will carry hard but there are different types of attractive eye areas, this site has such a hard on for hunter eyes that they think only "true" hunter eyes are attractive while they're perma squinting looking like a spastic with bad eyesight.
> 
> What is most important is over all harmony of the whole face (in my opinion).
> 
> ...


This tbh

hunter eyes are cope

not in the fact that theyre bad but hernan’s eye area is far from ideal lol


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> You talk like a normie that knows zero about LMS theory. get the fuck off this forum.
> 
> Fucking greycels man


I’m 5+ PSL so I just stare into the mirror to see what’s ideal. You have to Google male models with tears in your eyes to see what’s ideal  get the fuck off this forum, incels man


----------



## Patient A (Aug 9, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’m 5+ PSL so I just stare into the mirror to see what’s ideal. You have to Google male models with tears in your eyes to see what’s ideal  get the fuck off this forum, incels man


Yeah right, you are a another delusional bluepilled faggot, if you think these guys are 5+ PSL you ain’t 5+ PSL


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Yeah right, you are a another delusional bluepilled faggot, if you think these guys are 5+ PSL you ain’t 5+ PSL


Haven’t you changed your avatar 3 times since I’ve started replying to you? Maybe it’s time to take a break from the incel forum


----------



## Patient A (Aug 9, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Haven’t you changed your avatar 3 times since I’ve started replying to you? Maybe it’s time to take a break from the incel forum


That’s not even a point?

it is time to take a break tho tbh

wasting my time shitposting to retards like you


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 9, 2021)

Patient A said:


> That’s not even a point?
> 
> it is time to take a break tho tbh
> 
> wasting my time shitposting to retards like you


I welcome you to stop anytime. Maybe go outside and touch grass for the first time since the pandemic started? Global warming hasn’t destroyed it all yet.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Sasuke mogs


DMS Obito is GigaChad


----------



## Patient A (Aug 10, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I welcome you to stop anytime. Maybe go outside and touch grass for the first time since the pandemic started? Global warming hasn’t destroyed it all yet.


You are a troll right?

straight outta reddit

@Ritalincel @Patrick Baitman @BrendioEEE lmao this guys posts in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> You are a troll right?
> 
> straight outta reddit
> 
> @Ritalincel @Patrick Baitman @BrendioEEE lmao this guys posts in this thread


Calling ur friends cuz u can’t handle a few light jabs in shitposts. Very beta


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> View attachment 1260310


i would rather look like bottom left than bottom right


----------



## Constantin Denis (Aug 10, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i would rather look like bottom left than bottom right


That's still subhuman tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2021)

Constantin Denis said:


> That's still subhuman tho


masc tho


----------



## Patient A (Aug 10, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Calling ur friends cuz u can’t handle a few light jabs in shitposts. Very beta


whatever undercover normie


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> whatever undercover normie


I’m not undercover at all, I post constantly and reveal I’ve slept with many women and I’m somewhere between HTN and chadlite. I just happen to understand looksmaxxing and want to make the leap to chad. What’s your purpose here, to stan Jordan Barrett?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> Jordan Barret


had the ball rolling until there


----------



## Patient A (Aug 10, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> had the ball rolling until there


idc about Jordan Barret in particular. he was choosing the comparisons, I don't really care for names, more so for traits



delphabot said:


> I’m not undercover at all, I post constantly and reveal I’ve slept with many women and I’m somewhere between HTN and chadlite. I just happen to understand looksmaxxing and want to make the leap to chad. What’s your purpose here, to stan Jordan Barrett?


idc bro just stop dragging this thread out


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> idc bro just stop dragging this thread out


----------

